# 1/3 Mile Semi Banked Asphalt Oval 1994 VW Golf



## slimelime (Oct 21, 2011)

Starting from scratch building a VW Golf 2.0L, been a Mustang a rear wheel drive guy to this point. The car will be a new build from street car to roundy round.

The major issue for us will be wiring and getting this thing to turn, and yes I already orderd the book.

Here is a link to the rules, we are pretty limited to what we can here guys as it is a ministock.

Any help would be wonderful guys.

Any ideas to get w good wiring diagram?


----------



## slimelime (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.flamborospeedway.itgo.com/Compet Info/rules pdf/2011_MS_RuleBook.pdf


----------



## erty67 (Feb 23, 2010)

If you're used to a mustang, you're probably not going to like the feeling of the FWD in the turns. Two foot driving is a must. You're really restricted on options. Stock everything. :thumbdown: Best I can say is research your stiffest stock springs. GTI maybe? Stiff rear sway bar, no front sway bar. I'm assuming you got the fwd racing guide. It's a good read. Good luck.


----------



## =-VWGTiRacer-= (Jan 6, 2007)

As far as a wiring diagram, get the Robert Bentley manual. It's got anything else u will need too. :thumbup:
Out of curiosity, why are you looking to switch to a VW?


----------

